# Some piccies of my mice



## LauraN (Jan 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a few pictures of my mice with everyone since I'm new to the forum:














































Excuse the mess of this pic below, didn't want to clean the mice out right away as didn't want to disturb the litter but they're getting big now and can be cleaned as normal


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am loving the moo babies  I want the moo babies XD

Such lovely mice


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You have a nice mix of colors  all beautiful


----------

